# Old portable stereo manuals



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Mmm, bit of a long shot, but I can try:

Anyone know where I can get hold of old manuals for a Panasonic stereo I bought about 10 years ago? (I'm thinking on-line, and free?) I tried doing a search under the model number, but got nowhere.

Or, can you answer my query?:

I want to play my turntable through it - now, it has the 2 jack sockets (red and white) to plug in the turntable, but I'm buggered if I know how to get it to play the music!  It only has "CD" "radio" and "tape" functions, no "aux" function, but presumably it must be able to play aux functions otherwise it wouldn't have the sockets at the back? ???

Any bright ideas, oh wise people?  ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

What's the model number???


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> What's the model number???


Nooooooh, you'll all laugh at me now, if you find out which one it is :-[

Anyway, Panasonic RX DT55 ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Manual can (apparently) be purchased here:
http://www.divdev.fsnet.co.uk/man.htm
Service manuals ordered from here:
http://website.lineone.net/~harrison.el ... #PANASONIC


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

If you want to play a turntable eg record player or "Deck" in modern lingo, you cannot attach this directly to aux or CD or tape inputs.

Decks output at a much lower voltage than other 'sources', there are also two types of cartridge for a deck (the bit at the end of the arm) MM and MC, Moving Magnet and Moving Coil, one of these has an even lower output than the other.

Many modern amps and most portable boxes don't have turntable inputs, and many if they do only take the higher output type.

There are two types of converters - one that steps ups to the higher output type of cartridge and the other is called a phono stage. This steps up the output to the level of a tape or CD.

You will need a phono stage and maybe a convertor if your'e cart is the lower output type.

Think this should anwer your question.

Oh and aux would refer to a video for example - record players are special in every sense.

Regards

Dave


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Manual can (apparently) be purchased here:
> http://www.divdev.fsnet.co.uk/man.htm
> Service manuals ordered from here:
> http://website.lineone.net/~harrison.el ... #PANASONIC


Nice one Kev! ;D Thanks.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Dave,
Not the simple "plug and play" I thought then


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Just thought of something else (also don't know if you missed the answer above-due to simulataneous posting!!)

The sockets could be for output - not input.

The sockets could also be for input to the tape, hence you may only get sound if the tape is set to record - you don't actually need to record merely to press record and pause it and this will activeate it

If you had a pic of the panasonic I could probably tell by looking!

Dave


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

oh :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[

On closer inspection, and wiping the dust away, and seeing the barely legible 10 yr old writing by the sockets, I'm sure it says "out".  :-[

Guess that's me scuppered then, sorry to have bothered you all... [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]

Sorry, sorry, sorry...


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

for anyone else interested in such things the kit is available here - http://www.superfi.co.uk/index.cfm/page ... ategory/33 - the project stuff comes highly recommended...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Not sure of quality requirements (although I dont think vinyl is particularly high-quality), but you could probably feed it into your computer. Most computers with sound-cards have a line-in, although if they are 5.1 compatible, I think they are often switchable...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Most Brand Name pcs have on-board sound cards - AC'97 Spec chips and only have the basic Speaker - Mic - Line In or Out connections. Newer motherboards from Gigabyte/Abit/Asus have a better sound chip which is fully 5.1 compliant. Sound Cards - the good Creative Labs cards - SB Live & Platinum / Audigy Player & Platinum / Audigy 2 & Platinum all are 4.1 5.1 6.1 compat.
I am currently converting all my old vinyl to mp3 - turntable into the sound card - scratches and sound quality can be all tweaked in software - and output @ 192 kps - no point in any higer as the vinyl does not yeild the quality for it.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> I am currently converting all my old vinyl to mp3 - turntable into the sound card - scratches and sound quality can be all tweaked in software - and output @ 192 kps - no point in any higer as the vinyl does not yeild the quality for it.


hmmm... vinyl music on a top quality deck is unbeatable - still i guess if you're going to scrunch it into digital lumps 192kps is ok


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

All this modern technology, and I'm now listening to my old vinyl through my computer :

Now what did I do with my copy of "Now 1"?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

When playing records through a computer the old output voltage problem raises its ugly head again. The turntable will not give "line" level outputs like a CD etc. You will need to step it up again for best results using a phono stage or a pre-amp. The difference is definately worth it!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> hmmm... vinyl music on a top quality deck is unbeatable


  - good man.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I third that - good quality vinyl set ups cannot be beaten.

Dave


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

was looking on ebay there are plenty of second hand rega planars and sondeks out there - buy one and improve your life!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Now what did I do with my copy of "Now 1"?


U want - I got


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> U want - I got


Me too - apparantly worth a bit of money now! ;D


----------

